
Teams Stopped Working on Firefox - decide1000
Since today I am not able to attend Teams meetings anymore with Firefox. It forces me to download the application.<p>The application does not work well with screensharing on RHEL (Fedora). So instead of Firefox I tried Chromium with out fo the box settings. In Chromium I keep getting an error while trying to attend a meeting.  (To open the web app, you need to change your browser settings to allow third-party cookies.)<p>So now I installed Chrome. And it works immediately. So there we are Micro$oft. You are pushing your new Edge Chromium browser to the big audience over a forced update. You are one of the biggest companies working on the Linux kernel. But I think we can all agree that this is going to be the next Java situation.
======
edithwilson
Same story, chromium does not working properly.

------
tmaly
Maybe Firefox can patch something?

